# Barrington Court (2)



## Dahl

Discussion thread for Barrington Court (2). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Dahl

*Barrington Court 2*

Hallo to this forum 
I am new on this forum,an mybee i have misunderstand the artikel about the ship Barrington2 with imo num,ber 1147722 .
But if you will have a picture of the ship, i have seen you can bay it on this adres.( John H Marsh Maritime Research Centre South African Maritime ) Under letter Letter B it is picture number 116 and if you goes under name 
Leon de Nervo are ther an adress to site under letter B.
Sorry for my english i have newer learn to write this in school but i i can read 
it mostley
Regards Benny
If it is wrong so i am sorry for that to(Thumb)


----------



## benjidog

Hi Benny,

Thank you for taking the trouble to point this out.

I checked the website and unfortunately they want £25 for a print which is a lot for a ship photo. Also I think they would object to me using it here if they are selling it to people.

I am hoping that someone else will have a photo that can be used free of charge.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Dahl

Hallo Brian
To thing, first of all i am happy , you cut read my english, and i will still look for a picture of Barrinton Court 2, some day it is on my pc.
it was a werry high price for a picture on pc, i think, but we hope some day
Regards Benny


----------



## benjidog

Dahl said:


> Hallo Brian
> To thing, first of all i am happy , you cut read my english, and i will still look for a picture of Barrinton Court 2, some day it is on my pc.
> it was a werry high price for a picture on pc, i think, but we hope some day
> Regards Benny


Benny,

I have worked in Denmark but cannot even order a beer in Danish so there is no way I am going to say anything about your English (which I had no problem in understanding). 

If you do come across a photo at some point I would love to see it.

Regards,

Brian


----------

